# Форум для решивших переступить черту > АНТИсуицид >  МоЙ СпОСоБ прекращения у себя-любимой суицидоманиакальных мыслЁв=)

## наивная дурочка

для справки:на учёте не состою,считаю себя относительно нормальной(не Будда,не Христос,не Наполеон),но попытки были=((.Прошу оценить(и не судить строго) следующее и не банить меня по причине моего шизоидного бреда:
..Мысли о суициде не покидают.Депрессия не отпускает..В такое время мне пришёл в голову способ,основанный на мысли.что человек перестает считать себя несчастным,если рядом есть тот ,кому хуже.Но если его нет,то его стоит выдумать.Итак,выдумываем себе того,кому хуже:
...Вы представляете себе человека..необязательно конкретного,но к которому у вас самое нежное,возвышенное чувство,вы любите этого человека,дорожите им и готовы отдать за него жизнь..И вот ,представив себе такого человека,который вам до боли дорог,вы представляете следующее:
 Вы входите в комнату и застаете его за попыткой су..допустим,он стоит на подоконнике.Вы ощущаете невыносимую боль,отчаяние,непонимание,отрицание,глупость этого поступка и снова боль,боль,боль..Вы начинаете диалог с ним,пытаясь понять ПРИЧИНЫ.Вы воображаете то чем он аргументирует поступок(я никчёмный,ненужный,проблемы и проч) и это кажется вам ГЛУПЫМ И НЕСУЩЕСТВЕННЫМ.ВЫ начинаете убеждать его что ОН НЕ ПОНИМАЕТ ПОСЛЕДСТВИЙ ПОСТУПКА,он ДОЛЖЕН ЖИТЬ,ЖИЗНЬ НЕ ЗАКОНЧЕНА,ВСЁ БУДЕТ ХОРОШО,что он ПРИНЕСЁТ ЭТИМ НЕВЫРАЗИМУЮ БОЛЬ БЛИЗКИМ КОТОРЫЕ ЕГО ТАК ЛЮБЯТ,в том числе и вам,и что если он ХОЧЕТ УБИТЬ ВАС ПУСТЬ УБЬЁТ СЕБЯ(и так далее)..Вы убеждаете суицидника до тех пор(это иногда оч долго),пока он в ваших мыслях не согласится с вами.Тогда вы УЛЫБАЕТЕСЬ ему РЕАЛЬНО(уже не в мыслях) и говорите(лучше вслух):ВСЁ ИЗМЕНИТСЯ,Я В ЭТО ВЕРЮ,ВСЁ БУДЕТ ХОРОШО У ТЕБЯ.С УЛЫБКОЙ вы представляете,как подаете ему руку,он сходит с подоконника( или забираете лезвие  и тд).Вы ПРОДОЛЖАЕТЕ ему УЛЫБАТЬСЯ и говорите:Я ЗНАЮ-ТЕБЕ ТЯЖЕЛО,НО ТЫ СПРАВИШЬСЯ,Я ПОМОГУ ТЕБЕ..Этот человек,до боли вам родной и близкий, ВЕРИТ вам и тоже улыбается в ответ..
после этого у вас должно остаться то чувство,которое уже не позволяет думать о собственном су..,ведь вы сами отговаривали от этого близкого,вы дали обещание помочь,и теперь не имеете права,у вас столько доводов что б жить,на вас чувство ответственности за жизнь- имхо этот способ имеет под собой основу очень сильного психологического воздействия-самовнушеня.Но в этом случае оно происходит через посредника,тк если внушать только себе то.в этом случае найдутся отговорки типа:мне хуже всех,мои проблемы неразрешимы и тп..Очень помогает если отнестись серьёзно,возможно нужен такой сеанс не один раз,а переодически,но это вроде не слишком и трудно(трудно поначалу заставить представлять  те переключаться с себя и мыслей о собственном су..,но постепенно фантазия разыгрывается).Способ сумасбродный,но клин клином-су.. тоже сумасшествие в нек роде))

----------


## Mia

> ... после этого у вас должно остаться то *чувство*,которое уже не позволяет думать о собственном су..,
> ... переключаться с себя и мыслей о собственном су..,но постепенно фантазия разыгрывается).Способ сумасбродный,но клин клином-су.. тоже сумасшествие в нек роде))


 А ты знаешь, что ключевое слово здесь: "чувство"? Да, любые способы хороши, если удаётся _почувствовать_ себя хоть немного лучше... Просто из состояния глубокого отчаяния трудно "дотянуться" сразу до светлых, оптмистичных мыслей... Поэтому годятся все способы, чтобы _почувствовать_ себя хоть немного лучше... (для этого нам в помощь, как один из способов - наша фантазия). Главное потом, когда удалось почувствовать себя лучше - не останавливаться на достигнутом, а попытаться пойти немного дальше... Подумать* не* о том, отчего вы хотели бы убежать, а о том, к чему вы хотели бы прийти... иногда это трудно представить словами или образами... тогда лучше сконцентрироваться на том, как вы бы хотели себя _чувствовать_... И главное не ограничивать себя в своей фантазии, она ведь ваша, не так ли? Хорошо бы при этом ещё *верить*, что вы можете почувствовать себя лучше... но в принципе это не обязательно... главное что-то делать... а тут вы действительно делаете - проводите определённую мысленную работу, главной целью которой - почувствовать себя лучше... а там уже и реальность последует за нашими мыслями и чувствами... 
К чувствам вообще обязательно надо прислушиваться... и стараться не думать о том, отчего нам плохо и больно... хотя по началу туда так и будет тянуть... но надо найти хоть какое-то мысленное облегчение... и зацепиться за него...  и потом вытягивать себя, как Мюнхгаузен из болота... но это если есть силы, а иногда их просто нет...  А ещё мне помогает, когда я представляю что тот мир ( "тот свет"), куда я хочу попасть, он как-бы "антипод" этому... но там совсем нет негативных, отрицательных эмоций и чувств... т.е. когда я чувствую боль или страх, я думаю: " А на самом деле, этого нет, просто быть не может, вместо этого есть - радость, счастье и лёгкость." И как-то удаётся почувствовать эту лёгкость... и что в запасе у меня куча времени, и не надо торопится с "решительным шагом"... что чувствуешь себя прямо здесь и сейчас почти хорошо...
* ой не знаю: туда ли запостила? может надо было отдельной темой? Если что, модеры, перенесите, плиз... *

----------


## nyakus murmyakus

Способ - супер, зачОт!
От меланхолии оно и впрямь помогает, даже если её и не было, проверил!
 Су (по крайней мере истинный) происходит при переходе от резистентного состояния (когда ещё держимся и сопротивляемся) к фазе истощения (когда сил уже нет), подчёркиваю: ПРИ ПЕРЕХОДЕ! Ваш способ неплох когда человек УЖЕ достиг стадии истощения (переход прошёл и непосредственной угрозы су уже нет!!!) Алсо, су (в этом посте говорю только об истинно-суицидальном поведении) является результатом "отрицательного жизненного баланса", психотехника, конечно, хорошая штука, но реальность фантазиями не заменишь... Далее, у большинства суицидентов отмечено неприятие себя, главным образом (более 75%) в настоящем, но и неприятие прошлого (25%) и будущего (15%) очень даже бывает, это какими аутопсихотренингами предложите корректировать? Вроде  у Леви в ещё советских времён книжке ИБД2 была чудная фраза: "Осколки розовых очков, вонзаясь в глаза, делают мир чёрным". Уж Вы то, как человек сведущий сами знаете в чём, должны понимать, что подобными экзерсисами можно на ровном месте вызвать суицидоопасное состояние - человек "войдёт в роль", плюс не сможет в ней, в "роли", удержаться, плюс любая психодрама отжирает немало душевных сил (а вот и рукотворный переход от резистентного состояния к истощённому!) и ежели у пациента хоть малейшие мысли на тему су были, то получаем суицидоопасную ситуёвину вообще на ровном месте... 
 Ну и для смеха: а ежели я не смогу этого воображаемого суицидала остановить, тогда как?

----------


## наивная дурочка

хороший вопрос:а если я не могу остановить человека..я тоже не могла...пару раз,когда я сама пробовала думать таким образов этот человек в окошко всё таки сигал))после этого на душе становилось ваще как то хреново,больно.и тут я понимала что точно такую же боль принесу своим близким..охота суицидинуться пропадала

----------


## nyakus murmyakus

Су-ал то как раз будет "садистски-сладострастно" представлять, что придётся пережить родным и близким (е.м.н.и.п., В.Махлейд о "предсуицидальном синдроме"), а то, что Вы рассуждаете не как су-ал, а совсем наоборот - это очень хорошо, молодчина, так держать!  :Smile:

----------


## Кайлушка

интересный способ зачет  :Smile:

----------


## Unity

Ещё одно прекрасное средство борьбы с неподконтрольными воле рассудка тенденциями к СУ, – классическая депривация (т.е. лишение) сна – и это не просто очередной бездумный rewrite с некой анти-СА статьи, – эта методика реально проверена На Себе (нашла её описание пару лет назад, исследуя возможные средства борьбы с депрессией, – а ведь именно она зачастую – первый шаг на пути к СУ). Мой «рекорд», – 42 часа без сна (наверное, он вовсе не впечатляет, – хотя, поверьте, Очень Хотелось дотянуть к «округлённому сроку» в 48 часов, – но вместо этого реально буквально уснула на клавиатуре – под громкую музыку и шумную дневную возню родных за стеной!) – и после подобного добровольного «самоистязания» уже не хочется ничего, кроме как поскорей рухнуть в постель (или даже на пол, подложив руки под голову) и уйти в Безопасное сонное забытьё, что После реально освежит Вашу душу, которая ныне, скорее всего, пребывает во мраке смятения, ненависти и тревоги (во время последующих экспериментов я даже засыпала в поезде и автобусах, – водители будили чёрт знает где, в конечном пункте маршрута и потом столь смешно было возвращаться назад невесть откуда, куда никогда не приезжала раньше).

----------


## Unity

Просто попробуйте, когда придёт очередная «волна». Испытайте на прочность свою энергосистему, – и после выспитесь в своё удовольствие, не опасаясь будильника или телефонных звонков. Случится «перезагрузка», – безопасная, совершенно естественная, без каких-либо внешних средств. Тягостные размышления, подталкивающие человека к саморазрушению, требуют на себя колоссальную массу «душевной» энергии, – и если Вместо погружения в прискорбные думы Вы вдруг устроите себе внезапный сеанс депривации (хотя бы на сутки вначале, – а больше и не сможете с непривычки) – вопрос «…to be or not to be?» (© Уильям Шекспир) станет беспокоить Вас в последнюю очередь, печальные мысли субъективно станут наименьшей из Ваших проблем, – у Вас подневольно появиться иной «приоритет №1» – попросту поскорее уснуть, – и на то, чтобы мыслить (тем более, в негативном ключе), у вас физически не останется сил!  :Smile:  Организм получит необходимую «встряску» естественным образом, без каких-либо антидепрессантов, обладающих массой побочных эффектов. После сна даже самая гадкая жизненная обстановка не кажется такой уж «запредельно-несносной». Утро вечера мудренее, – всегда! Новый день всегда дарит Новую перспективу, виденье Альтернатив!..  :Big Grin:

----------


## Toadstool

Сам недавно опробовал впервые депривацию сна и был удивлен неожиданно сильному эффекту. Никакие таблеточные антидепрессанты не давали такого.
Хорошее настроение появилось как ясный день посреди месяцев мучительной депры.
Но после третьего раза уже что-то не чувствую эффекта. Снова усилились суицидальные мысли, и это на фоне улучшенного настроения. Надеюсь, со временем и они исчезнут. Как у вас было с депривацией?

----------


## четыр

В состоянии депрессии было такое что не спал две ночи .
 Настроение стало легче .
 Интересно было что-либо делать .
 Но мало сил для этого .
 Потом продолжительный сон . 
 При пробуждении настроение ужасное.

----------


## четыр

Похоже , что настроение в результате 
 депривации переходило в маниакальное ,
 а потом возвращалось в депрессивное .

----------


## четыр

Лучший эффект был после 
 нескольких сеансов электросудорожной терапии .
 Но сразу после каждого ЭСТ болела сильно голова .
 Да и самому себе такого электрошока   не устроить .

----------


## Unity

Ого, судя по дате сообщений, мои первые эксперименты с депривацией начались более десятилетия назад. И это работает. Теперь даже понимаю, почему?
В состоянии дистресса, вызванном бессонницей, мозг стремится сократить растрату калорий любыми путями. Прежде всего, затормаживая в нас самую энергетически затратную статью — абстрактное мышление. 
Когда мы свободны ото своих негативных мыслей — нам становится получше. Ровно до тех пор, пока мысли не вернутся снова, покамест они снова не начнутся нами, будучи вредной привычкой.

----------


## tempo

Юнити, полезно прекращать не только негативные, но и вообще все мысли.
Любопытно наблюдать разницу между их отсутствием и присутствием.

----------


## Unity

Вот и я том, мой любезный Гуру!..)
Почти в каждом посте делаю акцент на это — практику — и необходимый минимум самопознания, что предшествует сему.
Но люди не слышат, чаще всего, к сожалению.
И не понимают такой очевидной связи между своим состоянием и виртуальными моделями своего "мышления", кои сами строят в недрах собственного черепа...
А как объяснить им? Как же ещё упростить? Как же разжевать ещё в большей и удобоваримой степени, нежель это уже сделано массой прочих поколений?..

----------


## tempo

Например, упорно стучать в мозг в надежде, что количество стука перейдёт в качество понимания.
Или опубликовать пространный лайфхак на тему "Как я расхотел лишиться первичных половых признаков ))

----------


## Unity

И тут возникает резонный вопрос - о целесообразности подобного "стука". Кому это нужно? Мне, "стучащей стороне" - или человеку, столкнувшемуся с жизненными сложностями, зашедшему в тупик вследствие ошибок своего мышления?..
Чаще всего, "стуча", понимаю, что се не имеет никакого смысла. Ну и неуместно, грубо и насильственно.
Стало быть, напрасно. Получается, каждый человек к Истине прийти должен в одиночестве, вполне добровольно, только самолично отыскав пути?.. Тогда се Естественно, искренне и правильно.
P.S. У каждого эпизода безумия - есть своя чудовищная Логика - именно того безумия, кое порождает внутреннюю "боль". Подчас эта логика - совсем неясна самому страдающему. Но когда ты видишь её - интерес к безумию (личному страданию) - тотчас пропадает.
Говорят, быстрее приходят к сему с помощью врача, "зрителя со стороны", но аз полагаю, что иной не нужен, чтоб, иносказательно, "сменить колесо" в своей голове.
К чему это всё? Каждый сущий случай "психической боли", коя вдохновляет покончить с собой - всегда уникален. То, что поломалось в мне - может крайне отличаться от "мотивов" иных, нормальных людей. Смысла се анализировать нету никакого.

----------


## tempo

Юнити, это вопрос веры. Например, можно веровать в "если долго мучиться - что-нибудь получится".
А вера - это вектор, который каждый выбирает сам.

----------


## Unity

Ну, в качестве примера - мистер *Иван*. Сколько лет "стучат" ему целым форумом - мыслимо, воз и ныне там. 
Порой вера не играет ни малейшей роли - если наши визави сами всё ещё не "настрадались" вдоволь, не пресытились ещё играми ума. Тогда все усилия иной стороны - завсегда будут насмарку. 

Собственно, вся наша "боль" - рождается верой - что "страдание реально", что его причины - "вполне убедительны". Ну и исцеление (или пробуждение, или "просветление", инсайт) приходит тогда, когда наш "клиент", наконец-то, разуверивается и разочаровывается в "символах" собственной веры. 
А это явление может быть инициировано только изнутри, только самим "пациентом". 
Максимум, на что способен "коллективный разум" Форума, что нас сплотил - это в сотый раз намекнуть на то, что причина "мировой тоски" - это неуменье пользоваться своим же сознанием. 
Но сказать легко, а преподнести сей материал так, чтобы его поняли - настоящее Искусство...

На днях вот столкнулся с простыми вопросами: почему небо голубое? Почему вода прозрачная? Ну и оказалось, что се объяснить непросто не то, что ребёнку, а даже и тем, кому лет по 20-ть. И это о физике, а что говорить о догмах буддизма, что мы сами же себе враги?.. Как се объяснить страждущему человеку у перил моста, на перроне в ожидании скоростного поезда?.. Не только в реале, но и по сети?.. 

Я это к тому, что вижу проблему.
Невозможно взять и вынуть мозг свой и вложить другому - с всем "пакетом знаний" о психофизиологии... 
Вот, ты видишь жертву собственных иллюзий, что почти готова свести счёты с жизнью - но ты ведь не можешь сразу объяснить всё - ну и ты не можешь как-нибудь купировать всю ту остроту безумных переживаний...
И что остаётся? Психушка? Злые санитары? Убойные психотропы - в надежде, что искорка сознания всё-таки проснётся - пускай с опозданием?..
Но статистика неумолима: большинство "спасённых" медиками - позже всё-таки доводят замысел свой до логичного конца. 

Иными словами, какова наша роль в жизни?.. Каковы наши способности? Какова наша компетентность?.. Каково влияние?..

----------

